# How to enable tar?



## ing0dz (Jan 13, 2009)

had to reinstall glftpd and now cant tar, how do i enable\install?


----------



## cajunman4life (Jan 14, 2009)

Tar is part of the base system... unless your installation has become corrupted it should be there.


----------



## ing0dz (Jan 14, 2009)

i know its part of ...last dump i had, it had to be enabled....now this one doing same thing but dont have a friend to enable it this time i never learned how 
the site tar -cf filename.tar filename cmd gives me back 
500 'site tar -cf example.tar example': Command not understood
like last one


----------



## Oko (Jan 14, 2009)

What happens when you use absolute path to tar command instead of tar only. 

Example

```
/bin/tar cf filename.tar filename
```


----------



## ing0dz (Jan 14, 2009)

works fine that way thro ssh, but when i login to the dump from ftp the tar dont work that way , need to know how to enable it on ftp so other users can tar like old dump




			
				Oko said:
			
		

> What happens when you use absolute path to tar command instead of tar only.
> 
> Example
> 
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 14, 2009)

Tar is not a valid FTP command. It is a shell command, you will need to login with ssh and tar it there.

http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc959.html


----------



## ing0dz (Jan 14, 2009)

i've always had someone enable it on every dump ive ever had, its still enabled on my old one, you can tar from ftp.....just dont know how to enable it .... therefore it cant be used on new one yet..........thanks for all your help .....


----------



## milosz (Jan 17, 2009)

Maybe look at site_cmd directive in your glftpd configuration file.


```
############################################################################
# CUSTOM SITE COMMANDS                                                     #
# site_cmd [CMD NAME] [EXEC/TEXT] [PATH TO FILE]                             #
############################################################################                
site_cmd RULES                 TEXT        /ftp-data/misc/site.rules
site_cmd LOCATE                EXEC        /bin/locate.sh
...
```
Code source form other forum


----------

